# Traynor YGM3 reissue transformed



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I bought my first YGM 3 reissue when they came out back in 07?, paid full price back then. Since then I have owned 4 of them. The last one I picked up was exceptionally clean inside and out. Always something I wanted to do was to have a smaller combo and try to get rid of that boxy tone without modifying the circuit.
I had the new combo built with solid pine and shrunk the height by 5". Also 1" wider at the bottom with a very slight upward angle for the speaker mounting. I did install an Eminence allesandro driver as well.
The sound now is nothing like the factory tone, so much richer and warmer. Also, it is not bad looking either. Also over 10 pounds lighter. Just waiting for the new traynor badge that I ordered.

I had the cab built by cascadian cabinets from Mission BC. He is not too far from me, great person to deal with. Here is his facebook page








Cascadian Cabinets


Cascadian Cabinets, Mission, British Columbia. 7 likes. We custom build guitar amplifier and speaker cabinets in the Vancouver / Lower Mainland area of British Columbia




www.facebook.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice job! I've wondered about the effect of the closed back on the sound. And losing 10lbs is significant with these as they're not light.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very nice job.
I have a original Vintage YGM-3 that I keep original for the story it represents.
I don't need a better amp, I got 14 amps


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

and badge arrived today!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I think I like it better without the badge. Great amp; always thought a smaller cab would be nice for those.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

To me it look better with the badge. Only grill cloth, amp look is dull, someting is missing.

Where do you buy the badge ?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

ordered badge from L&M, $10
I like the dark , non bling look. And my group is the Dalegrren band, so had to have a shade of green.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

From L& M !! 
Because Jack Long with Pete Traynor are founder and builder of Traynor amp and L& M have connexion with Traynor amp 6


----------

